# EVO Intake CEL!!!!!!!!



## vicarioulsy13 (Nov 22, 2007)

So just about 367 miles into it, I throw the code P0171.
Bank 1 running too rich or too lean.... WHAT THE HELL DO I DO NOW??? 

VIC, please help.


----------



## Idleone (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: EVO Intake CEL!!!!!!!! (vicarioulsy13)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3633008
Get a VAG com and clear the code. Install the Carbonio Cold Air Intake and sell the EVO intake to an '07 or earlier car.
I don't think the manufacturers have caught up with the changes in the '08 Rabbit engine. I think these intakes were designed when the engine was 150 Hp, and not for the changes VW made to make it 170 Hp, 177 lb-ft of torque.
I had 4 CEL every 125 miles with the Neuspeed SRI intake before I bought a Carbonio CAI. We haven't had a CEL (knock on wood) in about the 2,000 miles since then.


----------



## vicariously13 (Dec 2, 2007)

I would really like to hear from other people who may have a solution for me. Vic, please help me out. If anyone else has had this problem, I would really like to know how it was resolved. 
I also would like to know that if I just put up with the CEL and keep clearing it when it does appear, would the GIAC program (that's not actually out yet for the '08) stop this from happening? 
What I mean is, would the GIAC program raise the threshold of oxygen levels needed to actually cause a CEL, in this case P0171, so that it does not happen?


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

bumpp!
this would be great to know cuz im so close to ordering the evoAIR for my 08 rabbit and i need to know if its compatible... anyone?


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (PatrickVas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PatrickVas* »_bumpp!
this would be great to know cuz im so close to ordering the evoAIR for my 08 rabbit and i need to know if its compatible... anyone?

Buy a Carbonio instead. Guys as your forum sponsor, trust me if the EVO was a better intake we'd be selling it to you, we sell the Carbonio for the 2.5L because its the best system on the market. For other platforms we use diffrent intakes, example the MK4 1.8T we swear by the Autotech intake for that car, its a great system, just like for the 2.5L the Carbonio is a great system. Links with all relative info at the top of the forum.
To the original poster: check all of your connections *POST* MAF, you might also try using a restrictor ring at the inlet of the MAF. (1/8" of tape all the way around the edge should do it)


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

dean, do you guys include the restrictor plate in the package? instructions? thanks in advance... just a possible soon to be customer with some questions.. lol


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: EVO Intake CEL!!!!!!!! (Idleone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Idleone* »_
I don't think the manufacturers have caught up with the changes in the '08 Rabbit engine. I think these intakes were designed when the engine was 150 Hp, and not for the changes VW made to make it 170 Hp, 177 lb-ft of torque.


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (PatrickVas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PatrickVas* »_dean, do you guys include the restrictor plate in the package? instructions? thanks in advance... just a possible soon to be customer with some questions.. lol

Patrick,
Everything for a CEL free install is included sans your own personal installer







we also will tap the intake for the air intake temp sensor for no additional charge and include supplemental installation instructions for that upgrade as well as install support via email or phone M-F 9-6 PST.


----------



## Idleone (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: EVO Intake CEL!!!!!!!! (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_
Quote, originally posted by Idleone »
I don't think the manufacturers have caught up with the changes in the '08 Rabbit engine. I think these intakes were designed when the engine was 150 Hp, and not for the changes VW made to make it 170 Hp, 177 lb-ft of torque.









How do you explain that most people with '08 engines run into CEL's with these intakes and those with earlier engines don't? And don't tell me to check the fittings after the MAF - as I did it every time I ran into a CEL and had to clear it with a VAG Com. And they were tighter than a convict's pucker sitting on the electric chair moments before they flip the switch. So tight, I had problems removing my Neuspeed P Flow.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

its cause all these intakes just suck doesnt matter if you have an 08 or 07, look at the posts just as many 07 people are getting cels as 08s, its the design of the intake and this stupid car, but honestly out of them all the least amount of issues seems to be w/ carbino's but, then some people say they crack or fitment so its hard to tell whats user error or crap equipment


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Dean F)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dean F* »_
Patrick,
Everything for a CEL free install is included sans your own personal installer







we also will tap the intake for the air intake temp sensor for no additional charge and include supplemental installation instructions for that upgrade as well as install support via email or phone M-F 9-6 PST.

thanks alot dean, expect an order from me either tonight or some time tomorrow.. should i just go to the sticky you have in the forum and order from the link or do it through you?


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (PatrickVas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PatrickVas* »_
thanks alot dean, expect an order from me either tonight or some time tomorrow.. should i just go to the sticky you have in the forum and order from the link or do it through you?

Thats probably the easiest way to order 24-7, we ship within 24 business hours of receipt of payment http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If you need anything else or just have general performance questions don't hesitate to email or call, we're here to help.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Dean F)*








*I would seriously CALL Vic at Evolution , on the phone.*
1-800-597-3312
1-515-818-2232
A direct e-mail might also be a good idea!
[email protected]
Only waiting for him to respond to a thread on Vortex to fix your problem, is a bit ..... weak








I think anyone who has had a problem and spoke to him directly, got it straightened out.
But, if you want to just buy another brand to fix the problem, I hope that works out for you


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

did anyone solve this, i still wanna make sure the EVO intake doesnt work good on our cars and that it wasnt just an installation error, before i order another 1... i really liked this 1


----------



## Hare-d (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (PatrickVas)*

i have an 2007 and purchased a vf and i get cel every 30 miles and this intake is tight all conections are leak free...and i still get code 171 lean condition...i am just about done with this intake.. anyone want to buy my vf cheap?


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

why do intakes have to suck soo much for 2.5's..?? im really thinking about the carbonio but just 2 nights ago i was driving on a highway here in NY which i drive on daily, and so much water kept splashing up onto my front bumper that there is no way that isnt bad for a CAI....


----------



## vicariously13 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (PatrickVas)*

I believed the problem may have been fixed. Vic called me up and we talked about the whole thing. I hope its fixed... if not he gave me a few tips about the fix. if anyone is interested, let me know and I'll share the info with you... 
This problem isn't very common though... 4 out of 150 seems like pretty good odds...


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (vicariously13)*

Now that didnt hurt ....did it?
Hope it's all good!
I still say this is the best one out there for the 2.5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (vicariously13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicariously13* »_I believed the problem may have been fixed. Vic called me up and we talked about the whole thing. I hope its fixed... if not he gave me a few tips about the fix. if anyone is interested, let me know and I'll share the info with you... 
This problem isn't very common though... 4 out of 150 seems like pretty good odds... 

whats the fix?


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

the fix is
restrict it air flow back down with tape
or buy a smaller intake.


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

oh u mean like the restricor ring? but just tape the sides?


----------



## vicariously13 (Dec 2, 2007)

the fix is the 2 hoses that connect into the silicone piece. Both hoses must click in place 2 times. meaning while you conncect each hose, each one must click 2 times to ensure that it is properly connected. 
if that still throws a code, clear it out, (VAG COM or autozone), and run a Q-Tip through your dipstick to saturate it with a minimal amount of oil around the rubber ring on the hoses and snap them in. 
Be sure not to saturate the rings too much but just enough to give them a thin even glaze. This will eliminate the vaccuum leak and everything should be kosher.


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

great! thanks alot man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

I had a CEL on my 07 CAI (back in the days of VWPartsMTL). My solution, made it a short ram. It was the only thing I could do to make it go away. Carbonio seems to be the only CAI that actually doesnt get CEL's (for the most part). Short-ram is a sure fire way to be CEL free though (an no, you dont get like bazillion-teen more hp from the CAI as opposed to short-ram).


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_I had a CEL on my 07 CAI (back in the days of VWPartsMTL). My solution, made it a short ram. It was the only thing I could do to make it go away. Carbonio seems to be the only CAI that actually doesnt get CEL's (for the most part). Short-ram is a sure fire way to be CEL free though (an no, you dont get like bazillion-teen more hp from the CAI as opposed to short-ram).

yeah and no matter how the CAI is made, i dont think its _that_ safe to drive during heavy rain, which is common in the tristate area..


----------



## geronimo542 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (PatrickVas)*

well i have the abd intake and its just about the same CEL on and off and i think im gonna buy that restrictor plate or im going to make it a short ram intake but anyone i talk to cant seem to tell me why i keep getting the light all of my connections are tight and my hoses are all tight and they are all tapped to so they wont come undone


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (geronimo542)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geronimo542* »_well i have the abd intake and its just about the same CEL on and off and i think im gonna buy that restrictor plate or im going to make it a short ram intake but anyone i talk to cant seem to tell me why i keep getting the light all of my connections are tight and my hoses are all tight and they are all tapped to so they wont come undone

Where do you get this restrictor plate from? Which intake comes with it?


----------



## Sucka612 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (vicariously13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicariously13* »_if that still throws a code, clear it out, (VAG COM or autozone), and run a Q-Tip through your dipstick to saturate it with a minimal amount of oil around the rubber ring on the hoses and snap them in. 
Be sure not to saturate the rings too much but just enough to give them a thin even glaze. This will eliminate the vaccuum leak and everything should be kosher. 

Sorry can you explain the oil thing again? Which rubber rings?


----------



## geronimo542 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (Sucka612)*

the restrictor plate is from carbonio and i ordered it direct from them it was $33 with shipping


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (geronimo542)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geronimo542* »_the restrictor plate is from carbonio and i ordered it direct from them it was $33 with shipping

oh, i see..thanks!


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

there is a tsb recall for the cel
24-06-01 Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) Illuminated, DTCs P0171


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

Doubtfull...








I have updated and checked my Bentley Manual, No TSB showing for this.
Anyway, This would not apply to a car with an aftermarket Intake that causes a CEL.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL _"hi um dealer yes i wanna schedule a service cause of the CEL TSB that my aftermarket intake is causing"_


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

i installed my evoAIr intake last night and today a CEL came on.. spoke to Vic, and its definitely a vaccuum leak... i see that my RPM goes down really slowly and unevenly and its bugging me... so i wanna fix it but its too cold out to take the whole intake off right now and my friend who has a garage is out of town so im thinking about using air tight tape and just wrapping it around the hoses to seal them... would this work? and would the result show right after i do it even with the CEL on or would i have to clear it first?
also does unplugging the battery for about 15 minutes really reset the ECU and clear the CEL?


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

ok i reinstalled the whole intake again and i put oil around the hose where it could possibly have a leak and tightened everything ALOT and as an extra taped around it so that no air goes in through those 2 hoses... then i cleared the CEL by resetting the ECU but 29 miles later it came back on... idk what to do now i might have to really sell it and put the stock one back or something... im clueless! i spoke to Vic alot of times and hes been really helpful but sadly nothing really works








any suggestions?


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (PatrickVas)*

Suggestion:
You'd be a lot happier right now with a Carbonio.


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

i just put back the stock intake and the CEL went away after about the 3rd or 4th time i started the car (about 30 miles after i took the evoAIR out)
im contemplating what i should do... yeah i guess with a carbonio i wont get a CEL, but id be happiest if i could make this short ram work cuz it sounds amazing and there are less dangers with it...


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (PatrickVas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PatrickVas* »_ but id be happiest if i could make this short ram work cuz it sounds amazing and there are less dangers with it...


The "danger" factor of the Carbonio is very very slim, you'd have to be navigating through high water to pose a problem, much higher than standing water from a rain storm, several inches of water, like a flooded out bridge over a creek that would be a problem, but it would also be a scenario that 99.5% of the people on here would know to avoid if the car was lowered or had an intake (or both)
Consider this: We're in Oregon, Carbonio is in Eastern Canada, we both have project Rabbits running the intakes daily, I don't think there's anywhere in North America where it rains more than here and I know there's no place where it snows more than Eastern Canada.


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

that is a very good point, but what about what people say about "dirt" and such from the road getting into the intake and sooner or later into the engine?


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (PatrickVas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PatrickVas* »_that is a very good point, but what about what people say about "dirt" and such from the road getting into the intake and sooner or later into the engine?

Just like any cone filter out there you need to clean it every 5000-10000 miles, its easy to clean and has a lifetime filter.


_Modified by Dean F at 6:09 PM 1-26-2008_


----------

